# Anyone own Appaloosa's??? or anyone know abything about Saddlebreds?



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am the new owner of a beautiful Appaloosa mare named Allie. She is pregnant and we will have a new baby in March. She's 15 and is the best horse i've been around. She is so sweet in nature and super patient with my kids who are just learning to ride. Anyone else have an Appy and would like to share what they know about the breed or share a pic??
Also my in laws keep 2 saddlebred horses in the same field as we keep our horse Allie. They are beautfiul, but I've tried riding them once and only once. They were crazy acting. Very spooky, and acted like the didnt' want to be rode at all. So once was it for me. My hubby rode only once and got thrown. THey have also thrown my neice. Anyone know anything about his breed of horse?? 
Here's my Allie


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I happen to own one appaloosa and one pintaloosa =) 

This is Bo, he is going on 4 (3 1/2 in this pic):








(Boyfriend in the background)

He is very sweet, and very comical. I believe he has ADD lol. I got him from a an appy breeder. They had a awesome leopard stallion that was very well trained (I say had becuase he passed away just this previous spring.)

Your mare is very gorgoues, and her sweet personality doesn't surprise me. =) 
She is lucky to have kind and caring owners like you.

I'm assuming your husband rode in the saddle last? lol Your stirrups are a bit long  Has anyone ever mentioned a saddle pad? Normally they are put under the saddle to help it fit better and less likely to cause saddle sores. I would recommend to always put one on under the saddle, I always ride with one on. =)

I know nothing about Saddlebreds, lol.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm learning more and more about saddlebreds at my new barn. Many are very high strung, keep in mind they are often used for racing. The one I've personally seen working and have hung out with a bit was a total sweetheart, but had lots of go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was also going to mention your stirrups are too long for your leggins  I didn't notice you didn't have a saddle pad on her though until CP pointed it out. I'd defiently get one for Allie.She would apperciate it 


I think you have a very pretty appy  Cute name too


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> keep in mind they are often used for racing._ 

I think you might be confusing Saddlebreds with Standardbreds. 

Standardbreds are raced at a blazing fast trot or pace, harnessed to a sulky--










Saddlebreds are bred primarily as saddleseat show horses--









Horses from both of the above breeds can and do have other careers as well though.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahh my bad...I'm obviously not learning that FAST! I still stand by my high strung comment though, they can be buckets of energy. Not mean ones like the OP is implying however in my brief experience. 

They do totally have other careers, I wasn't trying to imply that they didn't or couldn't.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Allie has a saddle pad or saddle blanket (whatever it's called) but we were just taking her for a real quick ride so we didn't use it. But we probably should always use it  Thanks for the compliments. oh and yes my hubby rode her before me, his legs are wayyyy longer than mine! lol


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Chevy princess, your appy is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to ride an appy mare. She hated men and normally hated children so when i asked the owner(my friends mom basically my second family) she said okey but only lead line first so we went out and she did great listend to my every command. I looved that mare i would hop on her bareback or hang on her and she was like okey. But if you let a guy in her sites she was a total devil. she was used as a hunting horse before and she used to thorw her male riders at every jump and turn lol .I dont have pics of her though :[


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Here's my Appy baby Rain. She's 18-20 and the BEST horse I've ever owned! I love her to pieces!!!


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a Saddlebred from my barn, and I was just about to post the same question you had about Appy's!

I rode this Saddlebred for the first time today, and I would say they are on the more high-strung side. She was great. Sensitive, and alert, but not over-reactive, and lot's of go. Oh, and smooooothhh gaits. Very comfy ride. I have to ride her more, but I think Saddlebreds are a great breed. It's hard to determine the temperament of an entire breed off just a few horses, because there are so many variables involved. 

I have ridden Appaloosa's, and the ones that I have ridden have been great. I would consider buying one, but they seem to be hard to come by in these parts. The Appy's I have ridden seem very quarter horse like in temperament.

Finally, I can say both breeds have a lot of history, so you should find some very good information about them in books, online, etc.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Amerea i think your appy is a cutie  i think personality has so much to do with me loving a horse. I don't care if my allie was BUTT ugly, if she treated me good i'd still think she was beautiful! ( she isn't butt ugly, but you get the point)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Rain has a personality like no other! She is a HUGE love bug! Look in the Horse Pictures forum for the thread called Spencer's First Trail Ride. He used her for trail riding and he's only 6! She is worth a million times her weight in gold!


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

JenC, I love the saddlebreds that are kept in our field, but i just can't ride them. I don't have enough experience to handle them, and even if i did i don't think i'd ride them. I prefer a more calm, less easliy spooked horse. The two in our field spook reallllly easily. I dont trust them with me or my kiddos. Not saying anything bad about the breed, they just aren't my style  they are soooo pretty though!


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

moores77 said:


> JenC, I love the saddlebreds that are kept in our field, but i just can't ride them. I don't have enough experience to handle them, and even if i did i don't think i'd ride them. I prefer a more calm, less easliy spooked horse. The two in our field spook reallllly easily. I dont trust them with me or my kiddos. Not saying anything bad about the breed, they just aren't my style  they are soooo pretty though!


OK, gotcha.  I wouldn't want my family on a spooky horse either! Congratulations on your new Appaloosa!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

There are PLENTY of saddlebreds that are good family horses!!
In any breed there are some that have a lot more energy than others. Saddleseat horses are supposed to have a lot of go and to be aware, thats what the asb's are bred for. They train them to be looking, ears up. This breed is a proud one, nothing like most breeds. There are a lot of easy going ones too.
Sounds like the inlaws fell in love with a couple of show horses and thought all the training meant easy to ride. Not always true. If you are riding a well trained asb, you better know what your doing. They are SMART and if they dont like you or the way you ride, you're gonna have a RIDE. If they like you they will go to the ends of the earth for you. They are smart and if you dont use them the can get rude under saddle, like anysmart breed.

A SADDLE PAD IS NOT A CHOICE, ITS A REQUIREMENT!!!! Doesnt matter how long your gonna ride for.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Never meant to "insult" saddlebreds. They just aren't my breed.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. I love my boy lol =) 

SaddleDragon, no one ever said otherwise. Moores gets the picture of the saddle pad. No need to be rude about it. We all learn at some point and should never stop learning.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

*A SADDLE PAD IS NOT A CHOICE, ITS A REQUIREMENT!!!! Doesnt matter how long your gonna ride for*.[/QUOTE]



Thank you!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Zeke said:


> I'm learning more and more about saddlebreds at my new barn. Many are very high strung, keep in mind they are often used for racing. The one I've personally seen working and have hung out with a bit was a total sweetheart, but had lots of go!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Erm, I think your thinking about STANDARDBREDS not Saddlebreds...big difference there! Yes, a Standardbred IS a racehorse and some pace, but they don't gait like a Saddlebred does. Saddlebreds are a gaited horse, used for riding and pleasure driving. They can be high strung, but with proper work they make excellent riding horses; I've owned a couple of crosses, and they were SO smart! The spotted saddle horse filly I owned, I would probably still have, if she hadn't been stunted when I got her (rescued her). 

OP I have owned an Appy, and probably won't own another...I have had several friends who have them and while they can be calm, alot of them have a weird quirky side that I just don't care for...call it stubborness or otherwise. The Appy I had was spoiled rotten when I got him, so I think that's why he was a nut job...he could ride nice somedays and others it was a nightmare getting on. I prefer a Quarter Horse, or Arabian, myself.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks mom, that was already pointed out and I mentioned I was learning and got mixed up. Another poster even posted great pics of the two. I get that they're gated, I love it! They just have a similar name and I MISTYPED.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I love my boy lol =)
> 
> SaddleDragon, no one ever said otherwise. Moores gets the picture of the saddle pad. No need to be rude about it. We all learn at some point and should never stop learning.


THANK YOU Chevy princess! I am very new to horses and learning so much. I appreciate and will take any advice given NICELY


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

NicoleS11 said:


> *A SADDLE PAD IS NOT A CHOICE, ITS A REQUIREMENT!!!! Doesnt matter how long your gonna ride for*.


 

Thank you!!!![/QUOTE]

Ok i got it the first time!! Thanks


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My babies. 

Daisy. Reg appy mare 11yrs old. Amazing trail horse, loves to jump as well. 



















And Whooty. Awesome kids horse. I think she may be crossed with a Thoroughbred. Some things about her just scream Throroughbred.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lonestar your appy's are adorable!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no experience with Saddlebreds, so can't give an opinion there. I do have LOTS of experience with Appys.  My grandmother bred and raised appaloosas for many years. Appaloosas definitely have appy-tude in abundance. 

Here are my two appaloosas that I have right now. When Oldest son progress farther in 4-H, we are looking into getting another appaloosa for the Yearling to Maturity project. Sorry for the picture over load. 

My grade appy mare Phoenix -









































My oldest son's POA Mare Chandy (J-N Champagne)


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never owned either breed, but I did ride a couple appys for someone at my barn for a bit. Wasn't fond of either one, the gelding was great to ride, i enjoyed riding him. Just not the greatest. The Appy mare, she was intetresting, she never wanted to slow down at all, she wasn't that cordinated either. Me and her didn't get along very well, but she did love jumping. These horses might have been a different story to if their owner actually rode them and just wasn't paying me to ride them once a week, where then of course they were nightmares to ride from all the pent up energy (least the mare was, gelding was still good). The woman who owns the Appys mom has a Saddlebred, he jumps, he doesn't gait, he's an eventer now. and the woman that leases him also uses him for foxhunting, very pretty horse but lazy actually.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

How's this for Appy Attitude? LOL


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

NDappy, I LOVED all the pictures of your appys! they r beautiful!  
Amera, cute cute pic! My kids were laughing so hard looking at your horse!
Ok now i have a question.. . maybe a stupid one. What do you guys mean by appy additude? Does the breed seem to have a bad additude?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL! I was joking when I put that! People always talk about how Appys are stubborn or bad horses, etc. Rain has an absolutely calm and sweet demeanor and her sticking her tongue out is pretty much the extent of her "attitude" LOL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol Appy-tude isn't a bad attitude. Appaloosas tend to have more personality then a lot of the other stock breeds. They also tend to be very, very smart. But just like with every breed, it goes on a horse by horse basis.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Lol Appy-tude isn't a bad attitude. Appaloosas tend to have more personality then a lot of the other stock breeds. They also tend to be very, very smart. But just like with every breed, it goes on a horse by horse basis.


Agreed 100%. Everyone has their opinions, and IME you either love appys or hate them. Appy-tude is a great word for it. I think appys have a tendency to be melodramatic, but it's a factor I find very endearing.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

5+ years ago I was looking for a lesson horses and found Travis










Then I saw an ad for a Grey roan appaloosa need experienced rider. I could not get it out of my mind and eventually called, saying "I need a horse described as needing an exp. rider like I need a hole in the head" Kim, his owner was moving the end of the week and after a long time trying to find him a home was sending him to auction that Friday. I took him as a project.










Then 2 years ago I had find homes for all my horses but one. Kim had moved back to the area and was looking for a grandchildren horse and took Travis in.


















Elwood remains my project


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Indyhorse, in your experience with Appys how are they? What's your opinion on them?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SaddleDragon said:


> A SADDLE PAD IS NOT A CHOICE, ITS A REQUIREMENT!!!! Doesnt matter how long your gonna ride for.


The real purpose of a saddle pad is to keep the saddle clean. 
If your saddle fits your horse correctly (as it should) a pad is not a requirement. Period.

Or should I say A PAD IS NOT A REQUIREMENT. 

Yes, pretty much everyone uses a saddle pad now days. 

Certainly not something worth yelling at someone about, especially when you are not 100% accurate.



moores77 said:


> Indyhorse, in your experience with Appys how are they? What's your opinion on them?


Not Indy but I will give you my opinion.
I own two. They are currently polar opposites personality wise. They are proof that the breed runs the full range of personalities.
One is the type of horse that you would trust putting your elderly grandmother on and know that he would do everything in his power to keep her up there. The type that works to keep his body underneath the beginner rider who is loosing their balance. He is also the type who will give an experienced rider who is trying to make him truly work a run for their money. Yes, he can do it, but he will make you ask correctly before he does.
The other is just ....shall we say....difficult. Fingers crossed that as she ages she will become less difficult.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

UH, yeah it is a requirement. unless you have a custom fitted well padded saddle it is a requirement! Western saddles do NOT have enough padding to keep a horse from getting sore without one, thats why they are so thick!
If you dont then sleep on the floor, you dont NEED a soft bed.

Common sense people!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is not common sense. You are making leaps that are not accurate.


I do agree that the OP should use a pad. I do not agree that it is a scream worthy requirement.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Who is screaming? Posts, get overlooked, so in order for her to not miss it I did that in all caps.
The poor horse is pregnant, it needs the OP to get some lessons. Your advise about pads is a joke. No matter how good it fits, there is still pressure from the rider. 
The seat on the saddle is padded for rider comfort, why should a horse ride a person around without some. It shouldnt. 

This horse is pregnant and the owners are new. OK, get some lessons. No trainer or instructor will tell you its ok to ride without one.

If she continues to ride without one, she did get the point im not nagging, the horse will get sore, then it wont act right, then the new rider will be riding a horse that is in pain. Horses in pain will hurt people. If my back hurts and you get on it, Id throw you. Wouldnt you? 
Just trying to keep a new rider, safe and a pregnant horse comfortable.
Having horses is about the horse, not just how it can amuse you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You obviously know that all caps is screaming. You screamed. No reason to scream.

People ride saddle seat all the time with out a pad. I do not think they are being cruel. Many western saddles have a fleece layer on the bottom. It is not there just because it is fun to install.

Again, I agree that the OP should use a saddle pad. I do not agree that it is a scream worthy "requirement".


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Again, I agree that the OP should use a saddle pad. I do not agree that it is a scream worthy "requirement".



Agreed 100%. When someone is new and still learning, screaming at them is not the way to teach them, nor are threats and getting vicious and telling them they are hurting their horses. A little kindness can go a long ways, folks. 

Moore77, I love Appys. Absolutely adore them. I never "meant" Appys to become my heart breed, it just kind of happened. It's the personality that does it for me - they have an excess of it. They certainly make me laugh more than any other horses I've owned (I've owned mostly Appys, but have had several other breeds as well), and IME they are more expressive horses - that can be both good and bad. I think of them as the drama queens of the horse world. They will make it undoubtedly clear when they like something, but they will be just as clear when they don't. They sometimes take a little more finesse to handle than some other stock breeds, and some can be harder or take longer to bond to. But overall I find having an Appy very rewarding, when they DO bond to you they will give you their guts. 

This is not to say these details are totally unique and limited to among the Appy breed, or to say that all Appys are like this - this is my personal experience with the Appys I have owned.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Enough has been said about the use of capitals, folks. Let's get on topic.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I did feel really bad about not using a saddle pad. But didnt' really know it was a huge deal. Won't happen again, i have no intentions of hurting my baby Allie.  But it's good to hear that it wasnt' a huge deal. I was a bit worried about it. Thanks for all the info on Appys


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

moores, the use of a saddle pad of appropriate thickness is necessary under a Western saddle. The fleece lining on a Western saddle is not sufficient to protect a horse's back - that isn't the purpose. English or even Australian saddles, on the other hand, can be used without a pad. If unsure about it due to conflicting opinions here, check with a saddle maker or a reputable tack shop but you will find that they all agree about the use of a pad.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've never thought twice about using a pad with my saddles, english or western...yes, english could be used with out one, but a western saddle, no so much...

That "could" be why those other horses reacted so badly to being ridden as well; I honestly can't see how even a properly fit western saddle would be remotely comfortable for a horse; too much bulk, and too much surface area without alot of padding. 

I agree with perhaps consulting a saddle fitter, or maker about the topic, as they will have the most accurate and unbiased opinion of the matter.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought we were asked to get back on topic?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My reply was in response to #43 by the OP. When I suggested we get on topic, it went directly to the "discussion" about screaming and the use of capital in regards to posting.

As you know, any thread takes on a life of it's own and one thing leads to another. That has nothing to do with coming down on a member for whatever reason - which was the purpose of post #42 - just to clarify things for you Indyhorse.


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I've never thought twice about using a pad with my saddles, english or western...yes, english could be used with out one, but a western saddle, no so much...
> 
> That "could" be why those other horses reacted so badly to being ridden as well; I honestly can't see how even a properly fit western saddle would be remotely comfortable for a horse; too much bulk, and too much surface area without alot of padding.
> 
> I agree with perhaps consulting a saddle fitter, or maker about the topic, as they will have the most accurate and unbiased opinion of the matter.


When i rode the "other" horses they had a saddle pad on. this is the only time i've EVER ridden without one.


----------

